# Tell us about your Profile Picture.



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Two big girls that I caught back to back out of the Portage Lakes in February in 38 degree water.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

My tattoo.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sun coming up over a decoy spread, turned out to be one of my most enjoyable duck hunts.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wife and I in Hawaii


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Me setting lines on Lake Erie as the sun was coming up.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Two muskies at the Cleveland Zoo.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

mine is just one I had handy when I was setting it up. its me with a small black drum I caught last feb while fishing in florida. I plan on trying to get a better fish and better photo this year to put up.
sherman


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Personal best saugeye caught on a hot summer day with the river completely blown out. Wasn't expecting much which is what made it a great day.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

My son holding a 9 pound walleye..caught spring 2015 lake erie


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

One of my best solo floats this year!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Supporting my girlfriend's fight with breast cancer, which she is winning!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Was out at West Branch Reservoir in Portage County one cold December day in a snowstorm just to get out of the house. We had about 8 inches of snow that morning and it was coming down hard.
I was driving down Cable Line Rd before the bridge washed out. I was going a couple of miles an hour when I saw this big ole possum walking up the road towards me in a tire track as the snow as so deep.
I pulled over to the right side of the road and he stopped right by my driver side door and looked at me. I rolled down my window and took a few pictures. It didn't care, wasn't afraid at all. Was probably rabid or extremely hungry looking for a handout.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

My hunting buddy opening day of Dove season 2 years ago.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Me and my girls on a charter out of NC with the hammerhead I landed, my 16 yr old daughter landed a 5' bull shark. Good times.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A bakyard fire with some freshly poured fish fry grease. I had a head of a 8 pound channel cat in the fire...if you look close enough in the lower left hand corner you will see what looks to be a face! I call it the soul of the channel...lol.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A-10 Thunderbolt aka Warthog. Sporting the Flying Tigers teeth from Claire Chennault's days flying and fighting in Burma. 

Worked on these as well as several other airframes. Mean lil' bastard when you make it mad....and that gun hurts when you don't duck far enough under it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A white deer ( not Albino) from Seneca Army Depot in Romulus NY where I spent 18 months protecting our country.

They had a herd of them as when the base was enclosed in the 1940's a couple deer had a recessive gene and they started dropping white fawns in the 50's. Very cool to see and I never got tired of seeing them almost daily.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . I dislike squirrels . .


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

just me


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

2015 trail camera


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

catfish i caught in the summer trolling the river


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

16.25" crappie I caught .


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I suppose everyone is waiting on minnowhead to respond


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Found it on the interweb and it tickled my funnybone


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

First of two fatty frog bass I caught this September. I will change it to some winter bass soon.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

My pb smallie from the first week of November.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Grandson with the 27" cat he caught at the Cook's Lagoon Kid's Catfish Derby. It was his first cat ever and he took first place with it.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rapala Deep Taildancer.. long time favorite lure. Model # TDD11


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

The last one, I swear... My last boat.... Really.....Honest.... well.. er ... ah..... probably... more than likely... maybe..


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Double smallies on a clown rapala jerkbait below griggs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

New yak the Jackson gang made me buy.....


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Our last day this year in my boat, trolled for 22 hours straight, started in Cleveland and finished in Lorain. My brother Andy, my neighbor Bob and Ronnie Rhodes with a twelve and half pounder! Boated 75 walleye that day. Ronnie is a fishing machine!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The most photogenic pics ever taken of me.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine? Oh its the main character, guts/gattsu/gatts from the manga and anime Berserk.
Its one of my favorites. Its a dark fantasy/epic fantasy set in the medieval era. Lots of guts, violence, disturbing things and its quite dark. 
This particular pic is of guts smiling in a creepy manner because he is looking forward to a epic fight with some serious messed up fairies, berserk style.
One eye is closed because he was impaled in that eye along with having lost an arm.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

2015 Buck we named the King. First muzzleloader buck and first NT entry in OBBC.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Me & two buddies in my boat trolling south of Green Island.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

6.54 pound 'money fish' from the BBC tourney at Clearfork 2014. Largest bass ever weighed at a BBC event to date.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Specwar said:


> I suppose everyone is waiting on minnowhead to respond


Come on Minnowhead.... we are waiting!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Just a nice fat Red Drum I caught in Old Tampa Bay near Safety Harbor pitching a shrimp tipped jig into some Mangroves that sat right atop a quick drop-off. Perfect spot that gave up a very nice fish.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine is my almost mint '89 Cajun bass boat I picked up for $1000. Took a bit of elbow grease but only @$300 out of pocket after,including 3 new trailer tires!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

CFIden said:


> Come on Minnowhead.... we are waiting!


 I think he got a time out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I think he got a time out.


I think so too.....


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hayden Falls, a Columbus park on Hayden Run, tributary to the Scioto

Probably looks like this today, except now there's a boardwalk, you can't stand in the stream anymore


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I think he got a time out.


I think daveo got time out too


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just a pic of myself scouting the lake for a Crappie spot


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Some internet screen grab from 2008?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think daveo got time out too


Man...they must have had some baaaad profile pics.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool thread....I like reading the meaning and history of everyone's...Plus I can't make out half of them being as tiny as they are on my phone. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

First day I brought my new rig home. I think the kids were more excited than me, couldn't drag them out. Hopefully it stays that way as they grow up!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

My PB largest fish so far. 43in blue cat out of a small creek and landed with a Zebco 33 to boot


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine is 2 eyes from this Thanksgiving night in Cleveland, 1 was 10.2 we pulled 9 that night it was the best we did in Cleveland this year for the night bite. Lorain was much better to us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Cool thread....I like reading the meaning and history of everyone's...Plus I can't make out half of them being as tiny as they are on my phone. LOL


You need a droid......


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I tricked my wife into working on my truck after she said she never would


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> Cool thread....I like reading the meaning and history of everyone's.


+1 Totally agree!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, well I got thinking I have a pic I am more proud of, my 1st smb at 18+" on a fly pole


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Wife and I in Hawaii


For some reason I thought that was wife and son. 

Mine is one of my pups I lost a few months ago. RIP Hailey Jae.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Abstract rendering of a hellgrammite, my all-time favorite bait.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

My pb flathead caught in 2015 from the Muskingum river


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

My bride when she earned her black belt in Okinawan Karate.
I can still take her, tho'...
Any time...
Any where...
If she wants to go, I'll fetch the car and drive...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The look I get when I have more fish than excuses.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A fat, fall Striper...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

That's me on my boat a friend is taking the picture. Catching and releasing crappie and decided we needed to take a picture to prove we did catch something. No pic no fish. Lol


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

PB Lake Trout from Canadian Shield a few years ago. Back trolling Michigan Stingers on a 3way rig with a 2oz weight in 60 FoW. She cooked up real nice too...


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

A 45 inch northern caught in 2010. Little Vermillion Lake just north of Red Lake, Ontario.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Me with a couple Fish O's a couple springs ago out near Niagara.

The weather must have been awesome that day because my choice of attire is interesting to say the least...

Camo Swim trunks with a Camo rain jacket? I like it


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Spike Dog said:


> Me with a couple Fish O's a couple springs ago out near Niagara.
> 
> The weather must have been awesome that day because my choice of attire is interesting to say the least...
> 
> Camo Swim trunks with a Camo rain jacket? I like it


Don't worry your not the only one that fishes in shorts all year, that's my normal attire!


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

My, lifelong dream rig.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Salmon staging out of White lake in lake Michigan.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

One of many bass caught that night up in Michigan, Fletcher's Flood Waters.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

jrose said:


> One of many bass caught that night up in Michigan, Fletcher's Flood Waters.


Fletcher's does have a very nice bass fishery. I love hitting Fletcher's for first ice. It's a Pike and Bass bonanza


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

fishincontrol said:


> I tricked my wife into working on my truck after she said she never would


I need some work done......do you think she'd be interested??


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I will just set here and wait for Minnowhead to swing by and pick up the winning trophy for this one...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok just changed my pic. Was grandson with his winning fish from Cook's Lagoon 2015. Now is one of my granddaughters who won at Cook's Lagoon 2016. They get a really nice rod and a tackle box.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

My first and only turkey.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

back in 1958 I WON AT COOKS LAGOON . remember when cindy,s sinclair gas station was out front.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Old squaw drake shot on the Niagara river. It's now on my wall.


----------



## Mosquito (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine is a meme & is true for me


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Me and nice Hybrid Striped Bass.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

me with my good friend Laura out on lake erie fishing. she was a Buffalo Jill and the Martin Girl at the time. I just cant seem to take it down for some reason


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

A great day of fall fishing


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

My son and I were driving south through Garrison, MN on the way back from a fishing trip to Aitkin, MN (family & friends)....Garrison is located on Mille Lacs Lake (about 2 hours north of the Twin Cities), and they have a huge Walleye at a lake side rest stop...thought it would make for a fun photo....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My biggest walleye I have caught through the ice on Erie. Fingers crossed to be able to get out there this year and catch one for the wall!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine is a selfie I took in 2010. I have aged a bit since then.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

OSUdaddy said:


> Mine is a selfie I took in 2010. I have aged a bit since then.


I saw you on the glock site


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I saw you on the glock site



Yeah, applied to take a CCW class but they turned me down as they figured my looks alone would make a bad guy run.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey minnow head still waiting..............


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

KPI said:


> Hey minnow head still waiting..............


Still on the ugly box I think....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok minnow head. Your back and we been waiting


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ok minnow head. Your back and we been waiting


Yes! We are ALL waiting!!!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

My boat sitting at Magee East in late March or early April 2016


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Used to work at a Vet and one of the girls was a good "Bullie" breeder. The guy in my photo is Kraut. Her husband didn't care much for him so he spent a lot of time at our work. We became great friends and I miss him much.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

a pic of my " dolphins".... Nuc. Submarine qualification pin.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

9Left said:


> a pic of my " dolphins".... Nuc. Submarine qualification pin.


Thank you for your service. It takes a special type of person to serve but to serve in a sub..... wow.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Preserving history,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

First decent Hybrid Striper I caught after they let us start fishing again at Greenup Dam after it was shut down for 13 months after 9/11. First day back.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Me leading a river cleanup from kent to cuyahoga falls in kayaks


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Favorite bathing suit at Hedonism II in Negril, Jamaica... Wonderful place, love it!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

39", almost 30 lb king salmon I caught on my first trip to Lake Ontario with good buddy ReelPower


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Metaphor for whatever you want it to be for...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> Favorite bathing suit at Hedonism II in Negril, Jamaica... Wonderful place, love it!


You sure that wasn't taken on Fire Island? LOL


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My pic is of the first "chicken of the woods" mushroom I ever found, just two years ago. The particular species is Laetiporus cincinnatus. I saw it growing at the base of an oak behind a green on a golf course. I asked the clubhouse guy if anyone had permission to hunt 'shrooms there, and he said the cart guy and his friend did. He said he'd ask him about it.

A couple days later I was back and when I returned the cart, there was the cart guy, so I asked him if he was the mushroom hunter. He looked at me and said, "You're the guy who wants the chicken behind #2 green! If you want it, go get it!"


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

boatnut said:


> You sure that wasn't taken on Fire Island? LOL


I'm positive. My fire island attire usually consists of a cheetah pattern and roller skates


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

My 31" Saugeye 11#2 oz. On a Smithwick at night. Released


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Sockeye salmon from my anniversary wedding trip to Alaska! Only way my wife can get me to spend money on a vacation is one I can fish at! Ha


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Not the biggest Musky I have caught but one from a local lake and this year. Piedmont Lake has a few decent size in it. In fact the state record was caught here in the 50's. I hated Musky fishing until I retired then for some reason I started loving it. Maybe old age killed some brain cells


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> I'm positive. My fire island attire usually consists of a cheetah pattern and roller skates


I tried wearin' one of them things but I could never remember if the potato went in the front or the back. You must have it down!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Boatnut - why are you kind of a big deal in Canada?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought it was supposed to be a roll of quarters.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

You should see Erierider when we are fishing I always hope for a pack of boats so he doesn't pull out the hot pink speedo!!! my profile picture is what I look like in a computer generated world boy I look good!!!and you see me and ress above are twins LOL!!!!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

fishing trip with my grandson


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pb LM 8.4#


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Lake Aleknagic, AK. Caught a bunch of nice Arctic Char this past summer. Great trip, but not sure if I want to do it again, since it took two days to get there and two days to get back.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my first fishing pic as a kid fishin with my stick on the creek.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Never caught a musky until a Saint Clair trip this past year. The one pictured is my first casting, a return trip is definitely in order!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Spike Dog said:


> Boatnut - why are you kind of a big deal in Canada?


It's just a joke....kinda, sorta, lol


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I guess you are an international man of mystery  lol


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Sunset at Mazuriks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My fish catching machine! Lol! Stratos 270 FS Evinrude 150 HP!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

And still nothing from minnowhead?????????????


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After 13 years, I finally changed my picture from that stupid gorilla to a couple of my homemade crankbaits.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> After 13 years, I finally changed my picture from that stupid gorilla to a couple of my homemade crankbaits.


Nooooooooooo. I'll never find you again


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishing with my youngest of 3 boys. He was about 17 months old that day.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Big bass I caught through the ice this year at portage lakes


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Blank, I don't like to brag. LOl


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

My fish is a nice sized jungle perch. Caught at the tributaries on one of the reservoir in Thailand... it weighs about 4kg... roughly around 8lbs...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

montagc said:


> It's a trout.


That....is a baby steelhead


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> That....is a baby steelhead


It looks more like a juvenile brown trout to me but I could be wrong. Lol we must be bored!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a winter bass in my Avatar now to be more seasonal.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

26.5#, 43" WB true striper my son caught in 1991 appearing to take a 16" Wingfoot black crappie. We caught 8 stripers that morning. Kept this biggest one and another nearly that size for the table. Truly miss those fish!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

montagc said:


> I think it is a rainbow, I caught only two browns that day and have different pictures of those. This was caught in Brookville's tailwaters, 12/30/09.


Cool little fish either way


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Cool little fish either way


Baby steelhead  lol. HA


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

this is what baby steelhead look like. I took my nephew a couple weeks ago and we caught 10 steelhead a couple were juvenile fish. My nephew had a blast it didn't matter how small the steelhead were he wanted a pic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 228072
> this is what baby steelhead look like. I took my nephew a couple weeks ago and we caught 10 steelhead a couple were juvenile fish. My nephew had a blast it didn't matter how small the steelhead were he wanted a pic.


I know man...yanking yr chain...lake run bow.....I've caught a few in the Betsey, and lake Michigan. Traverse cities bordman river too.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Myself and my Bailey with a few roosters out in central Iowa. Lots of fun and great memories with her!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Six pound bass caught at Randleman Lake. Hit a Texas rigged uv speedcraw.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

My pic is a ~4 foot Muskie I caught in a creek stretch that had water less than ~4 FOW. If I recall, this was a Muskie that jumped out of the water hitting my topwater lure. On the first cast, I briefly got distracted by a noise coming from the woods, all I heard while slowly retrieving was a splash - my eyesight was still towards woods behind me. Second cast, reeled slowly and next thing I know there was a Muskie airborne (it was beautiful). After a good few minutes, I can't recall but I think I jumped in the water with my net to finally bring it in. It ranks up there as my best Muskie experience.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

My pic was taken by my son in my 17 1\2 foot Crestlinner Fish Hawk I had ... It was a day on Berlin we spent fishing for walleyes.. What a beautiful day on the lake and was only made better because I spent it fishing with my son.. Awesome!!!!!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tournament Win on Buckeye Lake


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

It's a drawing of our "new" Erie boat.
A 26 foot Shamrock Hard Top - Keel drive.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

erie mako said:


> It's a drawing of our "new" Erie boat.
> A 26 foot Shamrock Hard Top - Keel drive.


You will love that boat. My dear departed friend had one. I fished on it a bunch of times. Best riding boat on the lake, IMO.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

16 1/4" slab I pulled out of portagelakes


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

My best blue from my first trip ever on the Ohio, with Salmonid and 9left


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Our Aussie pack @ Bond Flowage in the UP.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Winning bag of fish. Only 2 we caught all day. 7.5 pounds for the win. 42 degree water and snow flurries throughout the day.


----------

